# Neue SFX Netzteile?



## schanze (27. September 2012)

Hallo,

da ich auf ITX umgestiegen bin und in mein neues Gehäuse leider nur SFX Netzteile passen wollte ich kurz mal nachfragen, ob evtl. eine neue Reihe von SFX Netzteilen geplant ist?

Leider gibt es da zur Zeit nicht so eine große, bzw. gut Auswahl an Netzteilen, die auch leise sind.
Hatte jetzt eins von FSP und euer 350W SFX Netzteil getestet, die aber beide nicht wirklich befriedigend sind, was die Lautstärke betrifft.

Von den Werten ist euer 350W optimal für meinen kleinen Gaming Itx Rechner, von daher würde ich mich über neue SFX Netzteile freuen, in denen man z.B. 80mm Silent Wings verbaut o.ä. für eine leisere Kühlung.

Grüße


----------



## sebtb (27. September 2012)

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC Die Reihe kennst du aber schon oder, denn die hat nen Silent Wings?


----------



## schanze (27. September 2012)

Ja, kenn ich, aber wo hat das NT denn bitteschön einen Silent Wings verbaut?


----------



## sebtb (27. September 2012)

schanze schrieb:


> Ja, kenn ich, aber wo hat das NT denn bitteschön einen Silent Wings verbaut?


 
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting Unten rechts, also meiner Meinung nach sollte das dann so sein =D


----------



## schanze (28. September 2012)

Hab ich gesehen, aber da ist bei dem Punkt Silent Wings ein "-", sprich es ist keiner verbaut 
Auch in den Reviews kann man nachlesen, dass kein Silent Wings verbaut ist.


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2012)

Die Tests loben aber dennoch die Lautstärke, das Netzteil ist definitiv "silent".


----------

